# Japanese CGI Animation of the Battle of the Santa Cruz Islands



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2011)

I found this on youtube. Very nice CGI Animation of this Battle. It's in Japanese. But if you already know the story of the battle, you will recognize key elements of it.

Kudo's to the Japanese author. He put a lot of work into this.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QvNQS7HLYE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CSbVfRo_h0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsQT-Gs4VhU_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thanks syscom3. 

MM


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 21, 2011)

Those are great. Lots of work went into those.


----------



## renrich (Dec 21, 2011)

Sys, many thanks! That was a time in the war when the odds were pretty even and both sides fought with courage and determination.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone notice that when the Japanese planes were taking off, the pilots looked like they were sitting on booster seats?

Was that normal for them to do that on takeoff's so as to have more visibility on a cramped flight deck?


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 21, 2011)

I know the Zero and Oscar both had seats that could be set very high for better over the nose vision on the ground, and also takeoff. Probably a lot of the other single engine planes had this feature too.

I you look at pictures of them taxing you'll notice that the pilots almost look as if they're standing up in the cockpit.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, the seat could be raised about one foot.
Adjustable in about ten stops.


----------



## Nikademus (Dec 22, 2011)

nice work


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2011)

An entire foot? WOW!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Jenisch (Dec 22, 2011)

I already know this one.

Other CGi's from the same author

Tetsuzo Iwamoto in the Coral Sea: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz6f1BEWgzU_

Saburo Sakai vs Pug Southerland: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MUOP7kCyL8_


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Shinpachi.

I think more than a few of us learned something new!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 23, 2011)

You are welcome, sys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2011)

COOL!!


----------

